# Stew from Burnley



## STEWARTABBOTT (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi Lads ! I use to work for offshore Marine in the 70 My 1st ship was the "ATLANTIC SHORE " They were good days .

My 1st every ship was on the Blue star line the English Star I have worked for other shipping companies to .

I still love the sea have my own boat , but I also like FLYING. started of in1980 Hang gliding , Just this last year sold the Hang glider with the power unit .Into Para gliding now. 

After you finnish flying you put it in it's bag and throw it in the wardrobe lol Don't need the garrage now .

Would love love to go Abroad flying, but don't know anyone abroad, so if any of you lads now live abroad , and have a patch of grass you can lend me for my tent and of course there will have to be hills to fly off give us a bell 

GOOD Health Shipmates

Stewart Abbott A.B/ Yachtsmatser s/b

Mobile 07526735080


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Didn't know you got stew from Burnley, I thought you called it Hot Pot up there.


----------



## STEWARTABBOTT (Apr 10, 2014)

*lol !*



Chris Isaac said:


> Didn't know you got stew from Burnley, I thought you called it Hot Pot up there.


How do Chris ! LOL No Mate it's stew alright. I think hot pot became exstinced years ago. I think the nearest to it to-day, is Scouse .

I would love to get back to sea again. Iv'e got my own boat , which I need to bring back from walney island to year up near Barrow-in- furnes ***bria to fleetwood get it back to its home Hambledon up river from fleetwood.

I bought it last year down sized boat.

Did not do it last year Buisy flying .

What part of the souyh you from ?


Stew


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome aboard Stew
I envy you having your own boat, it is the dream of us all here.
I am in Cornwall, generally warmer than the rest of UK but now covered in snow and frost.
Chris


----------



## STEWARTABBOTT (Apr 10, 2014)

Chris Isaac said:


> Welcome aboard Stew
> I envy you having your own boat, it is the dream of us all here.
> I am in Cornwall, generally warmer than the rest of UK but now covered in snow and frost.
> Chris


Thanks for your reply Chris.

Yes ive had a few boats, in the past, the best yacht was a Westerly Centuer 26' bilge keel.

Me, The wife and the kids went away for 6 weeks up to Scotland years ago, it was amazing ,beutiful except for those Scotish midges they are little devils, But we regually went to the Isle of man for the TT Race's 

Anyway I am debating wether to go out with the Para glider or go out on the mountain bike this P.M ? 

Chris sailing boats are going for next to nothing these day's check them out !

I just down sizes for a 28' Robert tucker Steel Hull . She was a nice boat but she just would not sail in light winds then when it blew the dam thing wanted to turn into the wind. weatherhelm.

Anyway ive got a Achiles 24' now, she a triple keeler, NOT standing headroom ,but what it lacks in accomodation she make up in preformance.


Did not do anything with her last year I was consentrating more on my flying.

Yes keep in touch

Regards 

Stewart


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello Stew,

Welcome to the forum. I too sailed on Atlantic Shore, first as Mate and then Master out in Borneo and Sumatra. A great little ship which later went over to Newfoundland and Labrador before being sold to South Africa where she was renamed Aghullas.

Howard


----------



## STEWARTABBOTT (Apr 10, 2014)

howardang said:


> Hello Stew,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I too sailed on Atlantic Shore, first as Mate and then Master out in Borneo and Sumatra. A great little ship which later went over to Newfoundland and Labrador before being sold to South Africa where she was renamed Aghullas.
> 
> Howard


Hi Howard, Great to hear from you . the atlantic shore was a great little ship and a tough one to.

Just before I wrote this message I was giving you the full run down when I served on the Atlantic Shore. 

I was just about to send it when the computer through a Paddy, and I lost the message.

The skipper was Derek Jackson The nicest guy Ive ever had the priverlage to sail with.

I see you are into canal boats?

I am still sailing had a few sailing yachts, did my yachts masters shore base was going to take it a bit further but got hooked on flying i.e hang glider free/flight and Power.

just got into Para gliding last year there are a lot lighter when you finnish useing them you simply put them into there bag and in the cupboard they go Easy.

You mentioned Somatra Borneo went there when I was traveling in Malasia great stuff

Keep in touch 

Regards Stewart


----------

